# Ayuda con manejo de puertos usando C#



## carlos.p (Dic 12, 2006)

Hola,  quisiera que me ayudaran con la utilizacion de los puertos usando el lenguje C#, ojala un tutorial y proyectos practicos.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## rampage (Dic 13, 2006)

Fijate en www.lawebdelprogramador.com. Vas a encontrar muchos ejemplos de codigo fuente que te puede ayudar. Pero antes de ponerte a programar te recomendaria que estudies un poco el funcionamiento de los dispositivos que quieras utilizar. Por ejemplo, en una PC se mapean como puertos, entre otros: timers, controlador de interrupciones, puerto serie, puerto paralelo. Para esto podes buscar el el google "puertos E/S". Yo encontre esta pagina con bastante información: http://www.zator.com/Hardware/H2_5.htm
Espero que te sea de utilidad. 
Saludos!


----------



## hugopayo (Mar 8, 2008)

bueno,. yo cree un programa en c# de transferencia de datos, es una espacie de chat y a la vez de transferencia de archivos, especie Messenger, fue un poko laborioso por ke yo apenas empesabaa programar en consola de c# jeje de no ser por ke adelante una materia ni me hubiera preokupdo por aprender    bueno ps yo empese inventigando principalmente el manejo de sockets y puertos com1 y lpt, pero empese investigandolos en C ke se supone ke es mas facil y practiko, ya depsues lo pase a c# sabiendo la secuencia del algoritmo...

te paso unos links dnd podras descargar algunos libros ke te serviran mucho, es solo ke hay un pokeñito problema...<<esta en ingles ellibro ke te servira para C>> pero igual y sea un buen pretexto para aprender ingles jeje!

saludos espero te sirva, en todo caso de ke al publicar esta respuesta todavia no hallas avanzado mucho jeje, capaz y ya asta seas un profesionista jeje!

http://avaxsphere.com/ebooks/programming_development/dotnet 

http://avaxsphere.com/ebooks/language/spanish/pages/11


----------

